# Wochenendlehrgang Fischerprüfung



## hechtjogie (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, mein Verein (http://www.fve-online.de/index.html) plant einen Wochenendlehrgang ins Leben zu rufen. Es ist der erste Versuch wie es so mit der Resonanz aussieht. Bitte an alle weitersagen die sich hierfür vieleicht interessieren. Zur Information habe ich ein jpg angehangen. Wenn Fragen bestehen sollten bitte melden ich versuche so schnell wie möglich zu antworten bzw. die angegebenen Kontaktmöglichkeiten nutzen. 
So und nun an alle die den Angelschein schon haben ein herzliches Petri Heil und gut Fang.
Hechtjogie


----------

